# Absolute Beginner



## starbunyip (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with some advice. We are an expat family living in Hong Kong. When I was 8 I wanted a train set. My dad brought me one for Christmas and I had hours of fun with it. He made me a big wooden board that screwed to the wall of our bedroom. It went up and down with hinges. With my train on the outside and my sisters scaletrix on the inside - we girls had a blast.

I am looking to recreate something similar for my 2 boys this Christmas. They of course want every video game going - but I am sure once they get racing they will love it, and if not, well I will.

My problems are as follows:
1. What train should I buy? From memory mine was a Hornby I think. It was a British Rail Train, Blue with yellow trim. It had an engine and three or four carriages - one of which was a dining car. I am unsure of the scale as my mother unhelpfully gave my train away. (Bitter, me, noooooo, holding a grudge 30 years on, never!)

2. The kids are 10 and 8. When we played, we would set the train going and then race the cars in the middle. So the track does not have to be too complicated. A starter set would be fine I think. We can run power to where we would put it. 

3. The train should be robust. Also, we live in Hong Kong so I am thinking a major brand. There are a couple of hobby stores in Hong Kong, but since I don't speak Cantonese, it is easier to research all of this and to have a good idea about what I am buying before I go in.

4. Finally - if anyone knows from my rather vague description of my childhood train and what it could be - please put me out of my misery and tell me. I would love to see it again, even if it is just a picture. It would have been brought new from the shop around 1976.

Upshot - if you were buying a good, entry level train for your kids/grandkids - what would you buy and why, and what scale.

Thanks in advance for any help.
Lisa


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome to the forum. Great questions ... no easy answers. But LOTS of possibilities!

First, in trying to identify your old train set ... I don't know much about Hornby, but here's a collector's site that might help ...

http://www.hornbyguide.com/

Maybe ...

http://www.hornbyguide.com/year_category_images.asp?categoryid=4&yearid=13

http://www.hornbyguide.com/year_category_images.asp?categoryid=7&yearid=13

I have two boys, 9 and 6, and they love playing with our trains ... both running them, as well as helping with the creation of buildings, scenery, etc.

As where to start planning your set/layout, lots of options to consider ...

Available layout space

Preference of model scale: HO, N, Z, S, O, etc. For small kids, I'd suggest HO (1:87, popular worldwide), OO (1:76 ... popular in the UK ... maybe Hong Kong, too ???), S (1:64, best known for vintage American Flyer trains), or O (approx 1:48, best known for Lionel). Larger trains are easier to handle, but require larger layout space for the same complexity of layout. I would recommend that you stay away from the tiny scales (N, Z, etc.) for a setup with young kids.

How many trains (locos) do you plan to run at any one time? Conventional (traditional) setups require electrically-isolated "block" track sections that can be toggled on/off to run trains concurrently. Simple control equipment, but more complex wiring. Conversely, modern systems use digital "DCC" computer-chip controlled trains, where multiple trains can be run/controlled concurrently, without the need of complex wiring. More expensive to start out, but more possibilities for expansion in the long run.

Desired complexity of layout/scenery? A "flatland" setup, or something with hills, ravines, overpasses, etc.?

I'd suggest you delve into some of the "beginner" intro stuff at the National Model RR Association (NMRA) website ... a great resource.

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

This site (though a bit convoluted in its page organization) has some fun layout ideas, loosely organized by model scale and/or layout size ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

Lots to learn, but it's a fun ride. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## starbunyip (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply - the websites are really useful. I went onto the Hornby website (now why did I not think of that) and i think the train from my childhood is the 1973 - Inter-City Express Set. What a trip down memory lane. I can still feel the weight of the engine in my hand. So I am guessing that our train of choice will be 00. 

My next step will be to visit a store here and see what is available. Then start planning. I will be running my proposed layout past you folk and also my train decision, so beware.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

starbunyip said:


> Thank you so much for your reply - the websites are really useful. I went onto the Hornby website (now why did I not think of that) and i think the train from my childhood is the 1973 - Inter-City Express Set. What a trip down memory lane. I can still feel the weight of the engine in my hand. So I am guessing that our train of choice will be 00.
> 
> My next step will be to visit a store here and see what is available. Then start planning. I will be running my proposed layout past you folk and also my train decision, so beware.


Next step should be to learn Cantonese.

Welcome to the site.


----------

